# American Show Racers



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone in the San Diego area breed these?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think George Simmon has that breed. You should contact him. I think he's close to San Diego...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I think George Simmon has that breed. You should contact him. I think he's close to San Diego...


Yeah he is in Oceanside or Coronado I think, Thanks I'll hit him up!


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes there is a couple of good breeder down there. Contact the Corrales's Bobby and Robert. Look in the internet for the san diego pigeon club or the ASRA. You should be able to contact some of the breeder down there. Or Join the ASRA and you will have limit less breeder to contact.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

vangimage said:


> Yes there is a couple of good breeder down there. Contact the Corrales's Bobby and Robert. Look in the internet for the san diego pigeon club or the ASRA. You should be able to contact some of the breeder down there. Or Join the ASRA and you will have limit less breeder to contact.


*This is an old post from April. I have commucated with Pip and told him about Bobby. He told me that was going to see Bobby This was all done on a PM to Pip. GEORGE*


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thansk guys!


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay, thats good Corrales's have some great birds.


----------



## Maet (Jun 13, 2011)

But what is the way to contact Mr.George Simmon .Please clarify me too because i am new here and i also want to get fastest American breed from America for racing.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love the look of the American Show Racers


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

maet where are you located?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

so maet you want american show racers or do you want racing homers? do you know the diference, if you get show racers good luck racing them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Maet said:


> But what is the way to contact Mr.George Simmon .Please clarify me too because i am new here and i also want to get fastest American breed from America for racing.


* Hi MAET, You have just made comtact with me. I must tell you that the American Show Racer is not a racing bird it is just a very nice homer breed for showing. They are not fast and while they are a homer breed I would have to say one would be lucky if they would home from 50 miles * GEORGE


----------

